# Bad Rash on belly/ groin



## 1fastRN (Sep 28, 2015)

Hi guys I need your help! My vet is on vacation until Monday. I made an appointment but I'm worried sick about my baby. She's had this rash that flares up now and again on her belly. It's a bunch of red spots and when it flares up she seems to lick the area a bit but in general it doesn't seem to bother her. She's not itchy at all or acting unusual. 

In the past it cleared up with some antibiotic ointment and I thought she "grew out of it." Well, it's really bad now! It's super red and ulcerated, some of the sores had scant blood. I think it may have been aggravated by a long walk. I'm so frustrated because I don't know the cause and I'm worried. 

I snapped a pic after I had rinsed it off after playing outside. 

I just wanted to know of any of you have seen anything similar before? Environmental allergies? Food allergies? How would one even find the source if it was an allergen? Could it even be some sort of fungal infection? 

Help!


----------



## 1fastRN (Sep 28, 2015)

Let me add, she's a 9 1/2 month old gsd-lab mix with no issues. Fleas seem very unlikely. She did have a couple tick bites when I first got her. Otherwise, no issues.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Yes, you need to see a vet.

You can try Colloidal Silver. Purchased from a local health food store (NOT GNC). It's a "natural" antibiotic, antibacterial and infection fighter. It subdues inflammation and promotes healing.

A sterilized spray bottle (you can get small "travel" type spray bottles at Target) makes the application easy or just use cotton. Pour a little into a small bowl to use. DO NOT add leftovers back into the bottle....it will foul the solution.

Could be a reaction to food or something in the environment. Can you remember how it occurred the previous times? Have you changed foods or added a supplement or a new treat?

Moms


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Get some Vetericyn and use that, then smear on some raw organic cold pressed coconut oil (Nutiva good brand and middle price point. If you have Costco membership even better, super size, super cheap).


This is very common on this forum. Seems to always happen after the last round of puppy series vaccines then rabies.


Did your pup get rabies at 6 months? Did you get at 4 months with all the rest at same time.


Treat topically. 
you don't need oral abx. further complicating her fragile immune system at this time


----------



## Suzy25 (Mar 3, 2016)

Could be some sort of allergies, you shouldn't need to give her any oral medication, I have heard many good things about The Natural Dog Company's 'wrinkle balm' for treating things like this, here is a list of things it is made for (not only for wrinkles)
Skin fold dermatitis
Yeast and bacterial infections
Redness, chaffing, inflammation
Crusty buildup
Sores, pimples, scabbing
Itchy | flaky skin | hair loss | baldness
Unpleasant odor
definitely take her to the vet when she gets back from vacation, the balm could really help, i have heard such good results form it and its all natural so there isn't any chemicals that could irritate the skin from that. 
hope you find out what it is and how to treat it!


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Watch for any balms as most contain mineral oil. A petroleum product/by-product.
Which is why I suggest coconut oil. It is anti-bacterial, anti-yeast (as this skin issue is likely exactly those two things (go hand in hand) and super absorbent and soothing and easy to apply (spreads easy) AND safe!


----------



## 1fastRN (Sep 28, 2015)

Thank you for all the great feedback. She's had no changes in her diet or anything. She's had it since I can remember but it was very mild, I thought it was a diaper rash type thing when she was younger but she doesn't urinate on herself so I ruled out excess moisture.

Nothing stands out to me when it flares up. I don't even think it's related to grass or anything because she did have some minor flare ups in the winter. It seemed to have mostly resolved until I saw yesterday it was angry looking. 

As far as vaccines go, she had a rabies shot around 4 months old prior to transport to me. She's due for another I believe. She had all her other vaxx a few months ago, nothing too recent. 

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

She shouldn't have another rabies until a yr after her first at 6 months. At 4, not sure. You might consider Titer test first. Go from there.


It is likely her weak immune system. You do not want to vx. while this is going on (warning sign).


You could add bovine colostrum to her diet (away from food, I believe is best - look it up) very safe immune modulator


Try to reduce carb load at this time


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

is it possible that the red rash may be from a recurring staph infection?


Usnea, a totally safe-as-water tincture combats this handily.
Vetericyn is a good recommendation also .


Usnea can be used internally for viral and bacterial and fungal problems .


this might be a new introduction Astragalus root tincture . 
Astragalus for Dogs and How to Use It Correctly | Your Old Dog 
Astragalus | The Animal Herbalist
Astragalus Root for Dogs, Cats, Horses or Aquarium Fish | All Natural Pet Care Blog


----------



## 1fastRN (Sep 28, 2015)

I was wondering about staph myself, since it seems to be dormant at times with flare ups. I would expect her to be itchy if it was an allergy but who knows. 

It already looks better one day after applying antibiotic ointment but I know it's going to come back so we're definitely seeing the vet Monday still. 

The Vetericyn looks good, I read some reviews and saw some pictures of it treating the same issue. Seems worth a shot. 

I was wondering, my vet can be kind of old school and over prescribe oral antibiotics, in my opinion. I don't want to give her oral antibiotics or steroids if I don't have to. It's this something that can be treated mostly topically? It seems a lot of you agree she doesn't need any pills. I am no vet but I do take care of humans, so I'm weary of medicating my dogter.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Colloidal Silver (I use Silver Shield Gel). Vetericyn.

Either of those should work.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Glad you are not in favor of the steroids/abx! Steroids will go round and round and never get to "the problem"....just keep covering it up!

Here are some Registered Holistic Vets specializing in Homeopathy/Homeotoxicology/Herbs etc., that can help you get to the bottom of her problem. Holistic Vets look at the dog as a whole and treat the body that way to bring it into balance.
If you are close to any other state lines, let me know and I'll post those vets.

Good luck!
Moms

*Name*​ *Address, Phone*​ *State*​ *More Info*​ 







*Buchoff, Gerald*
BVScAH
Holistic Pet Care, PA
125 Paterson Avenue
Little Falls
973-256-3899
NJ
07424
United States
www.hpcnj.com
AVIAN, EQUINE, EXOTIC, HOUSE CALLS, SMALL ANIMAL
Acupuncture, Bach Flowers, Chinese Herbs, Chiropractic, Chiropractic (AVCA), Clinical Nutrition, Conventional Medicine, Glandular Therapy, Homeopathy, Homeopathy - Classical, Homotoxicology, Nutrition, Ozone Therapy, Prolotherapy, Reiki, VOM, Western Herbs
*Cheng, Aleda*
DVM
Crown Veterinary Specialists
23 Blossom Hill Road
Lebanon
9082364120
NJ
08833
USA
EQUINE, SMALL ANIMAL
Acupuncture (CHI), Chinese Herbs, Chinese Herbs (Chi), Conventional Medicine, Homotoxicology, Laser Therapy, Massage Therapy, NAET, Prolotherapy, Western Herbs












*Fischer, Kenneth*
DVM, CVA
Hillsdale Animal Hospital
201 Broadway
Hillsdale
201-358-6520
NJ
07642
United States
www.healingvet.com
SMALL ANIMAL
Acupuncture, Acupuncture (IVAS), Chinese Herbs, Chiropractic, Chiropractic (Options for Animals), Clinical Nutrition, Conventional Medicine, Glandular Therapy, Homotoxicology, Nutrition




*Manziano, Rosemary*
DVM
261 Rt 34
Colts Neck
732-780-4211
NJ
07722-1714
United States
www.homeovet.com
EXOTIC, SMALL ANIMAL
Chiropractic (AVCA), Homeopathy, Homeopathy - Classical




*Newkirk, Mark*
VMD
Newkirk Family Veterinarians
3085 English Creek Ave
Egg Harbor Twp
609-645 2120
NJ
08234
United States
www.newkirkfamilyveterinarians.com
AVIAN, EXOTIC, SMALL ANIMAL
Applied Kinesiology, Bach Flowers, Chinese Herbs, Chiropractic, Clinical Nutrition, Conventional Medicine, Glandular Therapy, Homeopathy, Homotoxicology, IAT (Immuno-Augmentive Therapy), NAET, Ozone Therapy, VOM, Western Herbs
*Newton, Dean*
DVM
Animerge
21 Rt. 206
Raritan
908-707-9077
NJ
08869
US
www.animergevets.com
SMALL ANIMAL
Acupuncture, Chinese Herbs, Clinical Nutrition, Conventional Medicine, Homeopathy, Homotoxicology, Nutrition

*Rodrigues, Wendy*
DVM
Visiting Holistic Veterinary Care of NJ
Warren
908-892-9991
NJ
07059
United States
www.VisitingVetNJ.com
HOUSE CALLS, SMALL ANIMAL
Acupuncture (IVAS), Acupuncture (Tufts), Applied Kinesiology, Chinese Herbs (Chi), Homotoxicology, Laser Therapy, Nutrition, VOM




*Shoemaker, Judith*
DVM
Always Helpful Veterinary Services
305 NOTTINGHAM ROAD
Nottingham
717-529-0526
PA
19362
United States
www.judithshoemaker.com#http://www.judithshoemaker.com#
EQUINE, FARM, MIXED ANIMAL, SMALL ANIMAL
Acupuncture, Acupuncture (IVAS), Applied Kinesiology, Bach Flowers, Chinese Herbs, Chiropractic, Chiropractic (AVCA), Craniosacral Therapy, Electromagnetic Therapy (EAV, Interro, Biotron II, etc.), Glandular Therapy, Homeopathy, Homotoxicology, Nutrition, Other (fill in below), Ozone Therapy, Prolotherapy, Pulsating Magnetic Therapy, Rehabilitation Therapy, Western Herbs
*Stryeski, Kathleen*
DVM
Windsong Pet Healing
21 Route 31 North
Pennington
609-737-2800
NJ
08534
USA
windsongpet.com
SMALL ANIMAL
Acupuncture (CHI), Chinese Herbs (Chi), Clinical Nutrition, Homeopathy, Massage Therapy, Nutrition




*Tyminski, Joan*
DVM
146 Orben Drive
Landing
908-852-3166
NJ
07850
United States
hahvets.com
SMALL ANIMAL
Bach Flowers, Clinical Nutrition, Conventional Medicine, Homeopathy - Classical, Nutrition
*Voynick, Brian*
DVM
1202 SUSSEX TURNPIKE
Randolph
973-895-4999
NJ
07869
United States
www.americananimalhospital.com
SMALL ANIMAL
Acupuncture, Acupuncture (IVAS), Chinese Herbs, Chiropractic, Glandular Therapy, Homeopathy, IAT (Immuno-Augmentive Therapy), Nutrition, Pulsating Magnetic Therapy, Western Herbs


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

I used Astragalus root tincture (St. Francis brand) on Gator for a few years. He had the scabby elbows on both sides. The holistic vet said this is an immune system issue. about a year later the elbows were almost completely healed. 


For other reasons (too long to get into) I had taken him off of....sure enough the black elbow scabs returned


In dogs in their first yr I prefer to advise toward Bovine Colostrum for immune system


----------

